# Military Service



## jawyman (May 3, 2008)

I am just wondering how many PBers are either active duty or veterans? I am a former naval officer. 1994-1999. I served aboard the USS George Washington (CVN-73) for three years, did two cruises during those three years and finished my service at MILACCOFF (Military Accounting Office)at the Pentagon.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 3, 2008)

I was active duty U.S. Marines from 1998-2002. Stationed at Quantico with visits to 29 Palms, MCRD San Diego (was on the USMC Soccer team), MWT at Bridgeport, CA, JWT at Camp Gonsalves, Okinawa, and finished my last year at MCAB Iwakuni, JP.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of previous threads for reference:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/military-poll-15872/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/any-military-former-military-members-here-13698/


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (May 3, 2008)

I am a Marine veteran that served form 1985 - 1989. I served as an enlisted Military Police Officer at Marine Coprs Air Station Eltoro in Santa ana Cal. I spent summers at 29 Palms for Galant Eagle CAX's. I did time at Lackland Airforce Base for 5811 training. Did my basic a Paris Island.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 3, 2008)

What battalion were you at Parris 2Tim? I was 2nd Bn., Hotel Company.


----------



## Gryphonette (May 3, 2008)

*My son, Alex, is a tubist with the 7th Flt. band in Japan.*



jawyman said:


> I am just wondering how many PBers are either active duty or veterans? I am a former naval officer. 1994-1999. I served aboard the USS George Washington (CVN-73) for three years, did two cruises during those three years and finished my service at MILACCOFF (Military Accounting Office)at the Pentagon.



Of course, that's not me, so I don't suppose he counts, but am I likely to miss an opportunity to shove Alex to the fore?

Ha. Not hardly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 3, 2008)

My husband is a veteran...and I'm a veteran BRAT  (all three of my parents served: dad, sdad, mom), all three of my grandfathers served, and one of my brothers served in the ANG.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 3, 2008)

I worked on F-4Js and Ss and F-14 aircraft. My squadron was VF-74, the Bedevilers. I was stationed at NAS Oceana, on the USS Forrestal (CV-59), and the USS Saratoga (CV-60) from 1981-1985. I became a Christian 6 months after I joined the Navy.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 3, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I worked on F-4Js and Ss and F-14 aircraft. My squadron was VF-74, the Bedevilers. I was stationed at NAS Oceana, on the USS Forrestal (CV-59), and the USS Saratoga (CV-60) from 1981-1985. I became a Christian 6 months after I joined the Navy.



Hey Randy, you must have known guys from the Wizards (VAQ-133) or Zappers (VAQ-130) who (if memory serves) were aboard the Forrestal during the years you were. I have friends whose parents were Prowler pilots flying from Forrestal then. (I grew up within clear earshot of NAS Whidbey - which if you remember the Prowler means I can sleep through just about anything)


----------



## Pergamum (May 3, 2008)

Five years active duty army - most of it prior to 9/11. Got deployed and a combat patch but didn't see anything, only a scud overhead or two.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 3, 2008)

Todd,

It was VAQ-130. That was one dangerous aircraft. It could do some major damage electronically. I would have to look at my year book to see if I remembered anyone from the squadron. 

BTW, On my second cruise I slept under the #1 catapult because our troubleshooter shop was under it. And my berthing area was under cat #4. On the first criuse my Berthing area was directly under the the landing area where the J hooks hit the deck. I have to sleep with a fan even now or I can't go to sleep. I have to have some noise still today so that I can fall asleep. LOL


----------



## BJClark (May 3, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter;



> I worked on F-4Js and Ss and F-14 aircraft. My squadron was VF-74, the Bedevilers. I was stationed at NAS Oceana, on the USS Forrestal (CV-59), and the USS Saratoga (CV-60) from 1981-1985. I became a Christian 6 months after I joined the Navy.



My husband asked if you were an AMS, he can't read your insignia.

He was on the Forrestal in 78-81, and the Sara from 83-87; he worked both flight and hanger deck ships company.

He said his berthing area was back aft under the #3 arresting cable on the Sara, and on the 02 level amidship starboard side, 
on the Forrestal.


----------



## toddpedlar (May 4, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Todd,
> 
> It was VAQ-130. That was one dangerous aircraft. It could do some major damage electronically. I would have to look at my year book to see if I remembered anyone from the squadron.
> 
> BTW, On my second cruise I slept under the #1 catapult because our troubleshooter shop was under it. And my berthing area was under cat #4. On the first criuse my Berthing area was directly under the the landing area where the J hooks hit the deck. I have to sleep with a fan even now or I can't go to sleep. I have to have some noise still today so that I can fall asleep. LOL



Definitely a nasty bird - I don't think you wanted to be on the wrong side of the Prowlers, trying to _________ (fill in the blank with "fly", "aim", "shoot", "communicate"). The A6 was a pretty nasty attack dog, too - and I knew lots of families who flew both of those. 

I'm with you on the noise thing - took me a while once I went off to college (rural SE Washington state) before I got used to sleeping without A6's flying overhead most nights. I still am amazed when we visit my parents at our old house how loud it can be when they're flying at night...


----------



## Whitefield (May 4, 2008)

1971-1974 U.S. Army Security Agency (military branch of NSA) - Russian Linguist.
1985-1988 U.S. Army Chaplain - Fort Sill, OK.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 4, 2008)

BJClark said:


> PuritanCovenanter;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bobbi....

Your husband and I did a cruise together on the Saratoga. I was the VF-74 AME trouble shooter on the Flight deck for that cruise. Small world.


----------



## Herald (May 4, 2008)

USAF (1979-1983) as a Morse Systems and Airborne Morse Systems Operator. Stationed at two bases (Offutt AFB, NE and RAF Chicksands, England) but long term TDY everywhere. 

This was my office in the sky:






Rivet Joint RC-135 recon aircraft. My position was in the back of the aircraft.

Here I am right after basic training.







My favorite duty assignment






Our big antenna system at Chicksands that allowed me to do my job.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 4, 2008)

My most heartfelt thanks to everyone here who's on active duty, has been on active duty, served, waited anxiously at home for loved ones on duty, was injured... *However you served our country, you are a hero or heroine! God bless you!*

My husband is a Vietnam veteran, having served with the Army's 101st Airborne Division in military intelligence... On Memorial Day 2006, for the first time since his discharge, he got out his old dress uniform that he'd been issued at Sea-Tac (someone at that airport had spat at him while he was wearing it), put it on and marched in a parade with some other 'Nam vets. I met him after he got back, and over the years, I've heard so many stories that start out something like this: "One night I was on patrol in Quang Tri..." Occasionally horrible ones... Anyway, I'd never seen him in his uniform before - very emotional for me. Best thing for him, though, was that he finally, after all those years, got to hear and exchange those three profound words with which 'Nam vets tend to greet each other: *"Welcome home, brother..."* (They sure didn't hear those words back then, not even from their families in a lot of cases.)

To anyone back from active duty now, I doff my cap and also say, "Welcome home! And *thank you.*" 

Margaret


----------



## tellville (May 4, 2008)

I have 8 years service. I served as a reserve musician for seven years in an infantry regiment. As a musician, on top of musical duties, we were also expected to go to the field so as to be enemy force, or set things up, be drivers, etc. Basically doing all the lame stuff so the infantry could actually practice doing their job and not lame duties  My seventh year was spent as a full time Reservist and I did various duties for my unit. I currently (my eighth year) am a reserve clerk with a communications regiment here in the Lower Mainland. I don't participate as much in the military anymore now that I am a youth pastor. I've thought about becoming a reserve chaplain. 

Not much, given my trades, but there you have it!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 4, 2008)

USAF 77-85. Worked B-52's at Ellsworth AFB S.D., A-10's at Myrthle beach, F4e,s at Keflavik NAS Iceland.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 4, 2008)

2 years in the British Army Cadet Force - Queen's Royal Hussars (a tank regiment) - when I was a teenager.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (May 4, 2008)

Presently serving. USMC (2003--)
0341 MOS, Golf Co. 2/1

Now in the MECEP program.


----------



## Vonnie Dee (May 4, 2008)

I know you can't tell from the four year old picture of me in my Avatar, but I am an Air Force veteran. Four years freezing my tootsies off in Grand Forks, ND.


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (May 4, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> What battalion were you at Parris 2Tim? I was 2nd Bn., Hotel Company.




3rd Battalion "H" Company Were you there at the time I was?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 4, 2008)

No about 10 years later.


----------



## Herald (May 4, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> USAF 77-85. Worked B-52's at Ellsworth AFB S.D., A-10's at Myrthle beach, F4e,s at Keflavik NAS Iceland.



Ellsworth is where I went for altitude chamber training.


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 4, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Presently serving. USMC (2003--)
> 0341 MOS, Golf Co. 2/1
> 
> Now in the MECEP program.



Congrats! I went through MECP myself. There's nothing like getting paid to go to school! 

I've been in the Navy for 16 years, now. Four more, and I'm done (God willing!). 

God bless you in your studies.


----------

